# Treibball - Information Please!



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Pawsitive said:


> There's a great new doggy sport called Treibball which started in Germany and has exploded in the states but has only just started over here.
> 
> It involves getting your dog to herd balls into a goal - and actually is something you can work on at home with just a clicker, treats and a normal exercise ball - I got mine from Tescos and the dogs love it.


This sounds fun, please share your links and tips!


----------



## Pawsitive (Mar 24, 2011)

Gladly 

Here's the link for the American Treibball Association - they are lovely and have been helping me train my pair as there aren't any SE clubs atm - am hoping to set one up and get competitions going in the future! American Treibball Association

They also have lots of vids on youtube of training American Treibball Assoc

Lastly, here's a vid of a competition in Dusseldorf click here

It's great fun and brilliant for the dogs!


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

*This sounds fun, please share your links and tips!*

I mentioned this to my Tuesday and Wednesday classes. Thought it might add a bit of fun during the summer months - only to be met with blank stares and silence....!!


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

The Whole Dog Journal and Pat Miller did a feature on it this month too! Excellent for active dogs - because it involves targeting I have started this for fun with my old fella and he's loving it, albeit very slowly


----------



## Pawsitive (Mar 24, 2011)

Just for fun, here's a couple of vids of my pair (the music is very representative of their approach to learning  )

Positioning around a ball - Melon

Positioning around a ball - Reuben


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Pawsitive said:


> Just for fun, here's a couple of vids of my pair (the music is very representative of their approach to learning  )
> 
> Positioning around a ball - Melon
> 
> Positioning around a ball - Reuben


I love reubs! he has come so far ... I remember when he was scared of the clicker! Really must get them together when theyr all at a reasonable stage for treiball.

Il borrow your camera and get some less polished vids of buster training


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

:scared: Why have I never been informed of this before?! 

Are there clubs in the uk?

I know it says it's fine for all breeds and sizes but would a pom be too small? 

Em
xx


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

What fantastic fun this looks! I'd love to give it a try but I wouldn't know where to start!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I know it says it's fine for all breeds and sizes but would a pom be too small?


Guess depends on what ball size you use. Next Newfiesmum will be taking Ferdie Zorbing!

PS. Pawsitive has good taste in doggies


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

Pawsitive said:


> Just for fun, here's a couple of vids of my pair (the music is very representative of their approach to learning  )
> 
> Positioning around a ball - Melon
> 
> Positioning around a ball - Reuben


Wow! How long did it take to teach them that?

Love your choice of music, too


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2011)

Will my agility trainer know about it if I pester her to let us have a go?

Em
xx


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

It looks like so much fun but there is no chance of there being a class around here for it


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

I was first introduced to this sport on a training day for Border Collies at Learning About Dogs.

My BC had a go at it and really enjoyed it. It's great if you have a pastoral breed with strong herding instincts because stuff like the outrun behaviour and flanking left and right can be easily captured and with practice and training, applied to treibball.
There's alot of work on self-control and impulse control that you can do with treibball that is very beneficial if you have a strong dog like mine.

I have since done some sheep herding work with my WSD which has also given me an insight into the instinctive behaviours that can be captured and used for treibball. Treibball is a great game for the urban sheepdog who hasn't got any sheep to work! 

Treibball is currently very popular in Europe (Germany, France) and has been introduced in the USA. But is relatively unheard of here in the UK.

There is one place who has started to introduce treibball classes though:
Wagga-Wuffins K9 Activity Centre - Bury Lancashire

Here's a video of a BC competing in treibball:
YouTube - Treibball beim Dog Day 2009 in Düsseldorf


----------



## Pawsitive (Mar 24, 2011)

Old Shep - Didn't take long at all - these vids were taken on the 4th session and our sessions are only 10-15mins a time  Got lots of reinforcing to do but they're picking it up quite quickly.

Savahl - definitely! We can meet up and do some training - Buster can become one of the demo dogs when I get the classes going 

Eroswoof - Rob's right, you can use smaller balls to suit  So I reckon a pom would be fine!

RobD-BCactive - aah fanks, I am definitely a sucker for Collies 

Come Bye and Away To Me

A vid of Melon learning the basics to Come Bye and Away To Me - very basic at the moment so need to increase distance as well as number of balls to go around but she's doing really well


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Pawsitive said:


> Old Shep - Didn't take long at all - these vids were taken on the 4th session and our sessions are only 10-15mins a time  Got lots of reinforcing to do but they're picking it up quite quickly.
> 
> Savahl - definitely! We can meet up and do some training - Buster can become one of the demo dogs when I get the classes going
> 
> ...


Dont count on it... He isnt very interested atm, working on it though! He will move the ball but positioning needs work


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Pawsitive said:


> Eroswoof - Rob's right, you can use smaller balls to suit  So I reckon a pom would be fine!


Heh fun! He's loving agility and such so I suspect he's going to be pushing balls around very soon : :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

we are getting progress  But everytime i get the camera he loses interest and wanders off ^^


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

This looks brilliant! Am wondering how I could do this in the garden with my two as I can't find any classes 

Anyone got any tips on how to start?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

woo got bits to mash together lol... YouTube - Terrier learning treiball....

Cleo.. youtube ahs some good starter videos  buster already has a touch command and "round" so i started with those. Pawsitive is more pro than me though! hopefully she will be here soon with wisdom!

Buster is still getting the hand of positioning himself...he is better with free forming so im letting him bat it about first and wait for his click! It doesnt sink in unless he learns it himself lol...Its just slow starting


----------



## Marley boy (Sep 6, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :scared: Why have I never been informed of this before?!
> 
> Are there clubs in the uk?
> 
> ...


you could do it with tennis balls lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Marley boy said:


> you could do it with tennis balls lol


:lol: :lol: xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

new sport: 
since this is *herding with a ball* vs sheep or ducks or cattle, herding-breeds have a slight advantage, 
but any moderately-active dog of any size or breed can play. The ball is moved using hand, verbal & whistle signals 
for directions, to a goal - targeting & directional-cues are the framework.

teach the basics -
YouTube - How to Teach The Basics of 'Treibball' or 'Push Ball': A Great New Game for Energetic Dogs!
OR YouTube - How to Teach The Basics of 'Treibball' or 'Push Ball': A Great New Game for Energetic Dogs!
my fave intro-vid, heaps of ideas here!

UK classes & practice -
YouTube - Ball Herding Training UK - Treibball
OR YouTube - Ball Herding Training UK - Treibball

Living with Dogs' Utube channel
YouTube - livingwithdogs's Channel
OR YouTube - livingwithdogs's Channel

an e-book [$40 for ~60-pages] is available here -
Treibball, How to Train - The Handbook, workshops, rules and training tips
OR Treibball, How to Train - The Handbook, workshops, rules and training tips

"American Treibball Association" on Facebook: a registered non-profit to promote & codify the sport - 
American Treibball Association | Facebook
OR American Treibball Association | Facebook

the ATA channel on UTube -
YouTube - AmericanTreibball's Channel
OR YouTube - AmericanTreibball's Channel

"North American Treibball Assoc" on FB:
NOTE that NATA is unable to pull itself together & posted just 4 times from Sept-2010 till Feb-2011 -
personally i would stick to ATA, but it is an option.
North American Treibball Association | Facebook
OR North American Treibball Association | Facebook

enjoy,
- terry


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Savahl said:


> woo got bits to mash together lol... YouTube - Terrier learning treiball....
> 
> Cleo.. youtube ahs some good starter videos  buster already has a touch command and "round" so i started with those. Pawsitive is more pro than me though! hopefully she will be here soon with wisdom!
> 
> Buster is still getting the hand of positioning himself...he is better with free forming so im letting him bat it about first and wait for his click! It doesnt sink in unless he learns it himself lol...Its just slow starting


Excellent, just seen some links posted by LFL aswell - will have to watch them tomorrow as my broadband is incredibly slow tonight.

Could you use a fitness ball for this? I've got one somewhere .... never been out of the packing but am thinking it might finally come in useful

Am supposed to be working at home tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Excellent, just seen some links posted by LFL aswell - will have to watch them tomorrow as my broadband is incredibly slow tonight.
> 
> Could you use a fitness ball for this? I've got one somewhere .... never been out of the packing but am thinking it might finally come in useful
> 
> Am supposed to be working at home tomorrow


thats what i use


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Savahl said:


> thats what i use


LOL, that's tomorrow sorted then! We'll try a few sessions practising some of the basics.

It will be ideal for Roxy as she's too reactive to mix with other dogs yet but this sounds brillaint for doing at home as well


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> LOL, that's tomorrow sorted then! We'll try a few sessions practising some of the basics.
> 
> It will be ideal for Roxy as she's too reactive to mix with other dogs yet but this sounds brillaint for doing at home as well


Im still doing it at home... using the hallway to get him to move the ball with more than one touch atm! He can only really focus for 5 or 10 mins at a time though, so doing 10mins then half hr break before another


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Savahl said:


> Im still doing it at home... using the hallway to get him to move the ball with more than one touch atm! He can only really focus for 5 or 10 mins at a time though, so doing 10mins then half hr break before another


Was thinking of just doing a few 5min sessions thoughout the day, I don't want to overdo it.

Just hope Roxy doesn't decide to 'kill' the ball in the first session  She seems to think it's her job atm!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Excellent, just seen some links posted by LFL aswell - will have to watch them tomorrow as my broadband is incredibly slow tonight.
> 
> Could you use a fitness ball for this? I've got one somewhere .... never been out of the packing but am thinking it might finally come in useful
> 
> Am supposed to be working at home tomorrow


It counts as work! It's creative thinking, supervising, managerial skills...all sorts! :lol: xxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Cleo38 said:


> Was thinking of just doing a few 5min sessions thoughout the day, I don't want to overdo it.
> 
> Just hope Roxy doesn't decide to 'kill' the ball in the first session  She seems to think it's her job atm!!!


lol. Buster tried to stand on mine most of our first session! luckily its bigger than him and survived the onslaught.

He still does now if he doesnt get his click...normally cos he is punting it the wrong way down the hall!


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

I think Freddie's natural position is as defender, lurking Vinnie Jones's like in defence, waiting for a moment when the striker's err, or the ref is not looking. I found he's been playing with a Treiball size spacehopper which he likes, but of course it has handles so he's cheating even when he knows I'm looking!

In defence however, he is Bobby Moore, regal, calm and imposing, stopping many a Kick-a-bout by the sheer stare of his eye, dropping to the floor but poised in ambush; every winger or forward freezes knowing when they are beaten...


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

RobD-BCactive said:


> I think Freddie's natural position is as defender,* lurking Vinnie Jones's like in defence, waiting for a moment when the striker's err, or the ref is not looking.* I found he's been playing with a Treiball size spacehopper which he likes, but of course it has handles so he's cheating even when he knows I'm looking!
> 
> In defence however, he is Bobby Moore, regal, calm and imposing, stopping many a Kick-a-bout by the sheer stare of his eye, dropping to the floor but poised in ambush; every winger or forward freezes knowing when they are beaten...


LOL, this is typical Roxy style. I think she'll prbably try to steal it despite the size; she had a stash of balls tonight raniging from tennis balls to a beach ball - poor Toby just had a tennis ball she'd chewed up & spat out


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

May be Freddie & Roxy would be good at setting the balls up at the beginning, rather than put them in the goals?


----------



## Pawsitive (Mar 24, 2011)

Savahl - love Buster's vid, his tail is going a mile a minute!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Pawsitive said:


> Savahl - love Buster's vid, *his tail is going a mile a minute!!*


When is it not!


----------

